# Schönste Stadt



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Da ich gerne neue Städte kennenlerne und besuche, wollt ich mal wissen, welche Stadt für Euch die schönste ist und warum. 

Für mich ist es Wien, war zur EM 2008 das erste Mal dort und die Mischung aus alten und neuen Gebäuden ist super, viel Geschichte ist zu sehen und nette Menschen und super Essen + Trinken.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. November 2010)

Budapest.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. November 2010)

San Fran


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Meine Heimatstadt Köln





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DIvilllipZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nQ1Zoeii2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe meine Stadt, die Menschen, de Veedel einfach alles .....
Und viele viele Touristen sidn ja auch von der Stadt begeistert .. also so schlecht kann Köln ja dann net sein 

Tante Edith sagt, das die Video als Begründung gesehen werden sollten


----------



## rushiflauschi (26. November 2010)

Definitiv *Kopenhagen!!!
*Schöne Mixtur aus Alt und Neu, absolut multikulturell und Christiania (autonomes Hippieviertel) ist immer wieder ein Besuch wert 
Was man da so alles auf offener Straße kaufen kann... ;D


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

--> Frankfurt am Main <--

- Viel zu sehen ( Geile Skyline, grad bei Nacht. Nette Locations zum Feiern und natürlich eines der schönsten Stadien der Republik in dem der beste Fußball-Verein der Welt residiert  )

- Tolle Menschen

Geilste Stad einfach  
Nich davon Abschrecken lassen das wir die höchste Kriminalitätsrate der Bundesrepublik haben ^^ 



Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Heimatstadt Köln



OMG Köln geht so gar nich finden... Nich nur eine unglaublich hässliche Stadt, auch das ganze drumherum... Karneval und so. *kotz*


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Oldenburg    Einfach schöne Stadt zumindest zum Wohnen. Nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein. Und eine schöne Studentenkultur (Kneipen ftw...)


----------



## Deathgnom (26. November 2010)

Linz


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2010)

Trier. Die älteste Stadt Deutschlands, überall Römerbauten, direkt an der Mosel gelegen, überall Weinberge und die einzige Stadt auf der Welt, von der man vier Staaten mit dem Fahrrad an einem Tag erreicht.


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trier. Die älteste Stadt Deutschlands, überall Römerbauten, direkt an der Mosel gelegen, überall Weinberge und die einzige Stadt auf der Welt, von der man vier Staaten mit dem Fahrrad an einem Tag erreicht.


<3 Trier

Obwohls mim Rad schon arg böse wäre... obwohl, da kommste durch den Howald-Tunnel wenigstens flott durch. 


Ansonsten finde ich Heidelberg sehr schön. Ausserhalb Deutschlands finde ich Bruge/Brügge in Belgien (Fahrrad - wir erinnern uns, wuah) schön.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich Heidelberg sehr schön.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Schleswig ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. November 2010)

Amsterdam.

Aber nicht nur wegen den... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So ist die Stadt auch wunderschön,kombiniert mit beidem noch ein Ticken besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. November 2010)

Keine Frage Münster und das finde nicht nur ich http://www.muenster.de/stadt/livcom/

Und wie sagte unser Papst: "Eine schöne, ja geradezu vornehme Stadt. Hier korrespondiert große Vergangenheit mit dynamischer Gegenwart. Beeindruckend.“ _Papst Benedikt XVI.

oder unser erster Bundespräsident:

_„Wenn ich in einer schönen Stadt war, habe ich immer gesagt, sie sei die zweitschönste in Deutschland, ob es nun Bamberg oder Bremen war. Damit provozierte ich die Frage, welche denn die schönste sei. Und dann habe ich gesagt: Münster.“ _Theodor Heuss,_


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

*Amsterdam *hat auch mir gut gefallen. Die schnuckeligen Grachten, interessante Museen und ein bunter Mix aus Tradition und Moderne. Dazu unglaublich freundliche und offene Menschen. Man möchte vor einem Besuch meinen, das berühmte Rotlichtviertel würde das Bild der Stadt "beschmutzen", aber dann merkt man sehr schnell, dass alles einfach unglaublich gut zusammenpasst.

Leider konnte ich bei meinem letzten Besuch im August den königlichen Palast nicht fotografieren, weil er zu diesem Zeitpunkt renoviert wurde. Darauf hatte ich mich gefreut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessant finde ich auch *Aachen*. Der Stadtkern ist wunderschön und die vielen kleinen Geschäfte laden zum gemütlichen Bummeln ein. 
Dazu der imposante Dom, für mich als Historiker natürlich ein Highlight. Aber auch der große Marktplatz und das historische Rathaus sind einen Besuch wert. 
Eine wunderbare Stadt mit historischem und architektonischem Hintergrund.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2010)

die geilste stadt der welt liegt gleich vor den toren hamburgs...Lüneburg...knapp 70 000 Einwohner.Mittelalterliches Flair kombiniert mit junger Bevölkerung, da Universitätstadt udn der höchsten Kneipendichte Norddeutschlands(Stichwort Stint) udn coolen Discos, umgeben von natur und ein paar kilometer fahren udn schon ist man in der grostadt hamburg...perfekt
und hier unsere Hymne




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKSRp9VTjQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. November 2010)

Deanne, you know what I mean yo!



Aber welche Stadt mir auch noch richtig gut gefallen hat, ich war dort im Sommer.


http://www.norden.de/

Diese Niedersächsische Mentalität und das "Moin!".

Ich habe mich sofort verliebt. <3


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die geilste stadt der welt liegt gleich vor den toren hamburgs...Lüneburg...knapp 70 000 Einwohner.Mittelalterliches Flair kombiniert mit junger Bevölkerung, da Universitätstadt udn der höchsten Kneipendichte Norddeutschlands(Stichwort Stint) udn coolen Discos, umgeben von natur und ein paar kilometer fahren udn schon ist man in der grostadt hamburg...perfekt
> und hier unsere Hymne



Nichts mehr zu zu sagen :>


----------



## Nuxxy (26. November 2010)

Stockholm ist eine Hammer Stadt, Kopenhagen is auch noch ne gute

Aber die beste is: Göteborg, da gibst kein Bus als öffentliches Fahrmittel, da gibt das Schiffe!

Sehr schöne alte Stadt, aber auch mit vielen neuen Häusern, viele Caffes, Shopping gibts da auch genug, Freundliche Menschen, und mitten in Göteborg gibts auch noch einen Freizeitpark, auch der Hafen ist eine schöne gegend, vorallen mit dem Wassertaxi, also man is durch die Komplette Stadt mit einem Schiff unterwegs, is wien Taxi, als Schiif

Also umbedingt Göteborg angucken!


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. November 2010)

Ich sag mal Bielefeld *wegduck* 

Aber im ernst, Freiburg i.Brsg.
(wenns da nicht immer so warm wär in der Ecke, puh)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


shadow24 schrieb:


> ...und hier unsere Hymne



Ich kenn Lüneburg und ich mag Lüneburg. Wirklich eine nette Stadt.
Aber den Verfasser und Sänger dieser Hymne sollte man teern, federn udn dann kielholen.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. November 2010)

Ich finde es gibt viele schöne Städte und jede Stadt hat ihre hässlichen Ecken .
Mir hat San Antanio sehr gut gefallen.
Besonders der Riverwalk bei Nacht.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Bielefeld *wegduck*



In Bielefeld kann man definitiv verdammt gut essen gehen !


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Bielefeld *wegduck*


O-Ton meiner Familie (Ich bin in der Ecke aufgewachsen) "Heute gehts in die Steinstadt" <- Gemeint war Beton 




> Aber im ernst, Freiburg i.Brsg.
> (wenns da nicht immer so warm wär in der Ecke, puh)


Heimat von Onkel, Tante und Cousinen...eine der schönsten Städte Deutschlands - da studieren ist ein Traum, aber kostenmäßig eher nicht realisierbar :/ Und heiß ist es auch, da hast du Recht 




> Ich kenn Lüneburg und ich mag Lüneburg. Wirklich eine nette Stadt.
> Aber den Verfasser und Sänger dieser Hymne sollte man teern, federn udn dann kielholen.


Naja im Endeffekt ist Lüneburg schon sehr spießig, da sind bzw. waren Top for Tea (sind inzwischen auseinander gegangen (körperlich und als Band)) gemeinsam mit Gierig (selbes Schicksal) angeblich die "besten Bands der Stadt". NEU - Gierig ist die Fusion von Bandmitgliedern, auch nicht besser 

Aber immerhin haben wir noch die Rentner von den Rock'n'Roll Deputyz


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. November 2010)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber
Nördlingen
Prag
Marienbad

Gibt es auch einen Fred für hässliche Städte? Da müsste ich London eintragen...


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> --> Frankfurt am Main <--
> 
> - Viel zu sehen ( Geile Skyline, grad bei Nacht. Nette Locations zum Feiern und natürlich eines der schönsten Stadien der Republik in dem der beste Fußball-Verein der Welt residiert  )
> 
> ...



BWAHAHA... WAS? Frankfurt... Da würd ich nur hingehen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen FFM und Offenbach.


Eine wirklich schöne Stadt ist Mainz. Die Altstadt ist wunderschön, es gibt viel zu sehen (noch aus Römerzeiten) und abends kann man urig in z.b. dem Eisgrub sitzen und gemütlich was trinken oder auch feiern gehen. Im Moment ist da auch Weihnachtsmarkt, wunderschön, mit der Riesenweihnachtspyramide und der Lebendkrippe einer der schönsten Weihnachtsmärkte, die ich kenne. Rosenmontag ist Mainz natürlich auch sehenswerd, vorrausgesetzt man steht auf verrückte Menschen, aber allein der Umzug ist schon sehenswert. Allerdings kann mit Fassenacht nicht jeder was anfangen - ich bin damit aufgewachsen und Rosenmontag ist für mich ein Muss (früher selbst mitgelaufen ^^). Bin eben ein echtes Meenzer Mädche 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPpTPBSZCzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von den Tassen im Video haben wir noch mehrere Jahrgänge hier stehen, für die zwei Euro Pfand nimmt man die schon mal mit - aber das wissen die auch ^^

Und das Trier die älteste Stadt Deutschlands ist, ist ein Gerücht - das ist nämlich Mainz  Trier war nur schlau und hat einfach mal die Feier zum 2000-jährigen Jubiläum als erstes angesetzt.

Köln find ich allerdings auch schön, da kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus.


Über die Landesgrenzen hinaus fällt mir spontan Florenz ein, wenn man ein wenig Kultur haben möchte - Allerdings ist die Stadt ein bisschen überfüllt mit Touristen, wir waren damals Anfang Oktober dort (Kursfahrt) und es war brechend voll, was auch am guten Wetter lag.

Aber die schönste Stadt, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war Prag, die goldene Stadt. Da Prag weitgehendst von der Bombardierung im zweiten Weltkrieg verschont wurde, ist noch sehr viel erhalten und man kann sehr viel Schönes entdecken. Viele sehenswerte Kirchen, alte Gebäude, natürlich die Karlsbrücke, aber auch das jüdische Viertel ist sehenswert (wir sind damals auf der Kursfahrt mit einer deutschsprachigen jüdischen Reiseleiterin durchgegangen, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen). Irgendwie findet man überall Geschichten, die weit zurückreichen. Ich werd da definitiv noch einmal Urlaub machen, weil die Stadt mich wirklich sehr beeindruckt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNLpuDQa1Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der einzige Schatten - wie unsere Reiseleiterin im jüdischen Viertel so schön sagte: "Passen Sie gut auf Ihre Sachen auf - Prag hat die besten Diebe Europas." Und es kam natürlich, wie es kommen musste, am letzten Abend vor der Heimreise hat eine aus unserem Kurs im Restaurant ihre Handtasche geklaut bekommen. 


Über Europa hinaus fand ich New York verdammt schön. Wobei da eher die Moderne auffällt als die Geschichte ^^ Aber ich finde, New York ist eine Stadt, die jeder einmal gesehen haben sollte. Wir haben 6 Tage durch New York getourt (ohne Führungen, selbst entdecken und so) und haben einen Bruchteil dessen gesehen, was sehenswert ist. Falls jemand mal da ist, kann ich nur empfehlen, eine Weile vor Sonnenuntergang knapp nach Brooklyn zu fahren und dann über die Brooklyn Bridge Richtung Manhattan den Sonnenuntergang bei einem Spaziergang zu genießen. Da sind auch die schönsten Fotos entstanden, das ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Allerdings sollte man es tunlichst unterlassen, zu versuchen, New York mit dem Auto zu entdecken, sondern die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nutzen.


----------



## Rayon (26. November 2010)

Definitiv Essen, die Kulturhauptstadt 2010.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, Freiburg i.Brsg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das ist wirklich eine schöne Stadt ... meine Oma (Friede sei mit ihr etc ) hat dort gewohnt .. war immer sehr schön dort


----------



## Kartonics (26. November 2010)

Sa Rapita auf Mallorca schöner strand undso. oder irgendwie port irgendwas da wars auch schön


----------



## Konov (26. November 2010)

Möchte mich da nicht festlegen, gibt sehr viele schöne Städte.


----------



## KidSnare (26. November 2010)

Ich arbeite ja nun seit ein paar Jahren in Frankfurt, aber schön würde ich es hier nicht nennen. Aus der Ferne gefällt mir die Hochhaus-Skyline, aber außer dem Römer fallen mir nicht so viele tolle Ecken ein. An größeren Städten gefällt mir München sehr gut. Habe gehört Dresden und Leipzig sollen ganz schön sein, war aber noch nicht dort. Mit Karlsruhe kann ich mich auch ganz gut anfreunden.


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2010)

Berlin <3

München und Frankfurt sind allerdings auch sehr schöne Städte


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Berlin! Hier geboren, hier werd ich sterben.
Rund um die Uhr ist alles möglich und machbar, einzigartige Geschichte. Die einzige wirkliche Metropole in Deutschland, kulturelles und gesellschaftliches Zentrum sowie Hauptstadt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2010)

Geniales Bild, gibts das auch in Wallpapergröße (1680x1050)?


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, war eins der ersten Bilder bei Google


----------



## LiangZhou (26. November 2010)

Frankfurt, Berlin, Jerusalem und Peking


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Die Ruhrpottstädte <3


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Ach und außerdem ist Berlin noch absolute Party- und Clubhauptstadt!


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2010)

Hamburg hat es mir echt angetan <3


----------



## Sunyo (26. November 2010)

San Gimignano, Toskana.
Kleine, alte Stadt mit sehr vielen schmalen, verwinkelten Gassen. Hat was von einem Labyrinth. 
War einfach nur herrlich dort im Sommer!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hamburg hat es mir echt angetan <3



^

THIS!


----------



## Independent (26. November 2010)

Würzburg, ihr Puller!


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Alles was in der Nähe von Kalifornien und der Karbik liegt... ich liebe diese Gegend =D


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alles was in der Nähe von Kalifornien und der Karbik liegt... ich liebe diese Gegend =D


Joa, die Karibik hat ihren Reiz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gnihi...


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2010)

Machu Picchu ist eine sehr schöne Stadt


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Berlin natürlich, immer sympathisch und gewaltbereite Leute die fast jeden Tag eine Fresse ziehen und denken *Ick bin was besseres*. Ausser am Wochenende denn da kommen noch üblere Gestalten auf der Strasse.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Natürlich ist es in ganz Berlin so.. _


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2010)

Ich fand Berlin überraschend "sauber" und schön. Auch von den Leuten recht nett. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich unter der Woche dort war.


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Berlin natürlich, immer sympathisch und gewaltbereite Leute die fast jeden Tag eine Fresse ziehen und denken *Ick bin was besseres*. Ausser am Wochenende denn da kommen noch üblere Gestalten auf der Strasse.



Aufs Maul kannste überall bekommen. In Berlin ist es vllt. ein wenig wahrscheinlicher, in einigen Stadtteilen kriegste vllt. garantiert aufs Maul. Aber auch nur, wenn du Pech hast und dich falsch verhälst.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> dich falsch verhälst.



_So schauts aus..

Wohne jetzt seit 19 Jahren hier und mir ist noch nichts passiert :]_


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sagPdsof1Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7PqdkiUmqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





zum Thema vielleicht noch Tokyo


----------



## Vanth1 (26. November 2010)

Wohne auch in Berlin.
Noch nie stress gehabt^^


Back to topic:
Für mich eindeutig Tel-Aviv


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Ohja woow...zwei Youtube Video's..eine Schule in Neukölln / Wedding..das sagt natürlich viel darüber aus das sich die Leute in GANZ Berlin für was besseres halten und jedem sofort auf die Fresse hauen..(oder wie du sagtest : Gewaltbereite Leute)

Mein Gott.._


----------



## Mephaistos82 (26. November 2010)

Habe auch die erfahrung in Berlin gemacht das die Menschen deutlich aggressiver wirken als in anderen Städten. Habe viele Bezirke in Berlin gesehen und dachte *oh mein Gott*



Schönste Stadt hmmmm Prag


----------



## MasterXoX (26. November 2010)

Zu den beiden Videos: Da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Santa Barbara!!


Zürich ist auch schön *g*
New York
Istanbul mag ich auch ganz gut
Riga


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Joa, die Karibik hat ihren Reiz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat auch berlin zu bieten wie fast jede grössere stadt auf der welt


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2010)

Ach komm, solche Bilder hat jede Stadt. Es geht um die schönen Seiten!


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So schauts aus..
> 
> Wohne jetzt seit 19 Jahren hier und mir ist noch nichts passiert :]_




Aus welchen Bezirk kommst du denn?


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Hab schon in einigen gewohnt - derzeit Lichtenberg (Friedrichsfelde)

Wofür auch immer das jetzt wichtig ist..
_


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab schon in einigen gewohnt - derzeit Lichtenberg (Friedrichsfelde)
> 
> Wofür auch immer das jetzt wichtig ist..
> _



Grüße vom Schlachtensee!


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Aus welchen Bezirk kommst du denn?



und du? sicher nicht aus berlin? oder warum zeigst du videos aus neukölln gezielt? in jeder hauptstadt gibt es ecken wo es krimineller ist als sonstwo. und fernsehen kann aus vielen dingen schlimme sachen darstellen.

es ist klar, dass in einer großen hauptstadt, wenn leute zur arbeit gehn, nicht immer das grinsen im gesicht zu stehn ist oder? bei vielen steht stress auf dem arbeitsplan.
in der freizeit sieht das schon wesentlich anders aus.

Kaum eine stadt hat so eine offene toleranz gegenüber anderen Leuten, leute die individuell sein wollen sei es vom style und der persönlichkeit her.
Berlin bietet das beste nachtleben in ganz deutschland, definitiv. Hamburg und köln war ich auch schon mehrere male, diese sind aber ein zwerg dagegen (ist auch klar, berlin ist nunmal deutschlands metropole).


Berlin hat viele schichten, von alternative, modern, bishin zu einem tollen nachtleben mit den besten clubs deutschlands
Auf jedenfall, wenn man viel erleben und noch nicht in den ruhestand gehen möchte ist berlin mitunter das beste was deutschland zu bieten hat (weltweit nicht unbedingt) UND berlin hat geschichte.


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

*Schmunzel*


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Grüße vom Schlachtensee!


_Einen Gruß nach Zehlendorf ;-)


@Tifik

Magst nichtsmehr sagen? Menno..wie schade.. __
_


----------



## Freyen (26. November 2010)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber* (besonders zu Weihnachtsmarktzeiten, leider nur einmal schnell durchgelaufen)
*Kyoto* (Photos von einer Freundin gesehen, leider nicht mehr die Kirschblüte mitbekommen)
*Rom* (mehrtägigen Ausflug dahin gemacht --> tolle Stadt)
*Barcelona* (Park Güell (einfach traumhaft); Markthallen --> klasse Atmosphäre; restliche Stadt eine bunte Mischung aus allem was man will)
*Tossa de Mar* (sehr chillig; schöne Ruine; Lorett de Mar fürs Feiern direkt um die Ecke)


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> und du? sicher nicht aus berlin? oder warum zeigst du videos aus neukölln gezielt? in jeder hauptstadt gibt es ecken wo es krimineller ist als sonstwo. und fernsehen kann aus vielen dingen schlimme sachen darstellen.
> 
> es ist klar, dass in einer großen hauptstadt, wenn leute zur arbeit gehn, nicht immer das grinsen im gesicht zu stehn ist oder?
> in der freizeit sieht das schon wesentlich anders aus.
> ...




Ich bin aus Berlin und kenne viele Bezirke deshalb kann ich es mir auch erlauben solche Dinge zu sagen.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. November 2010)

Und an alle berliner:
Grüße aus Grunewald


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Heimatstadt Köln



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. So viele freundliche Menschen wie in Köln findest du nirgends auf der Welt.
Besonders in älteren Bezirken


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat Berlin viele crazy people zu bieten, Berlin ist kreativ, fresh, immer viel los und groß^
> natürlich hats auch viele hässliche seiten leider (vor allem in ostberlin) aber das hat jede hauptstadt




Das mit Ostberlin ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz oder.

Du Wohnst eindeutig nicht in Berlin


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und an alle berliner:
> Grüße aus Grunewald


_
*wink*_


----------



## Vanth1 (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Das mit Ostberlin ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz oder.
> 
> Du Wohnst eindeutig nicht in Berlin




Naja er hat aber recht mit Ostberlin


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Naja er hat aber recht mit Ostberlin



Stimmt leider in vielen Straßenzügen...


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Naja er hat aber recht mit Ostberlin




Hässliche Seiten wie Ihr das nennt gibt es auch auf der Westside. Also Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Ein genaues Beispiel dafür? Dumm brabbeln kann jeder.._


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ein genaues Beispiel dafür? Dumm brabbeln kann jeder.._




Ach komm wenn du Schlechte Laune hast kannste das woanders ablassen und nicht in irgendein Forum *lach*


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Ich hab keine schlechte Laune..im Gegenteil..

Mir geht's einfach nur auf'n Sack das jeder Hinz und Kunz irgendwas schreibt und keiner ein genaues Beispiel geben kann._


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Wohnst du nähe S-Banhof Friedrichfelde Ost zufällig?


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_2 weiter - U-Bhf Tierpark - wobei ich von dort noch 10min laufen muss._


----------



## Silenzz (26. November 2010)

Frankfurt ist wunderschön  Obwohl ich sagen muss, als ich mit meiner Schule ne Woche in Berlin war... hat mich echt beeindruckt, ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Berlin und kenne viele Bezirke deshalb kann ich es mir auch erlauben solche Dinge zu sagen.



aha und du wurdest schonmal mit einem messer bedroht? interessant 


ok ich gebe noch einmal ein paar gründe warum Berlin^ die beste stadt deutschlands ist 


WIR haben das Brandenburger tor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WIR haben die Mauer^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WIR sind eine der grünsten Großstädte. hier mit der siegessäule und dem immergrünen tiergarten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben die meisten Einwohner ^.^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben den Alexanderplatz und den berliner fernseturm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berlin ist grün




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben den Potsdamer Platz mit der einzigen bluemangroup deutschlands, musicals, dem einzigen SONY Centre in ganz europa und und ^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben die Berlinale und das Bambi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben Geschichte ^^ (hier die gedächtniskirche)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WIR haben die beste Party zur EM/WM^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben den größten CSD: ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns machen die promis gerne party^
(gaga im berghain)^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben die berliner fashion week



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WIR haben Künstler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben ghettos 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben viele seen und Badestrände, auch in der stadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WIR haben festival of lights:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WIR sind die einzigste Dt. stadt mit einer eigenen Kampagne (BE berlin) ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR haben den bundestag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wir haben KNUT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 UND zu guter letzt wir haben die bundeskanzlerin, muhar^.^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.. also was will man mehr^^


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> aha und du wurdest schonmal mit einem messer bedroht? interessant
> 
> 
> ok ich gebe noch einmal ein paar gründe warum Berlin die beste stadt deutschlands ist
> ...



Kannst du lesen? Ich glaube kaum denn ich habe hier nirgends geschrieben das ich mit ein Messer oder sonstigen Waffen bedroht wurde. Ich kann mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen das du mit Sicherheit noch nicht einmal in der Kids-Discothek Q-Dorf geschweige denn Matrix reinkommst. Machst hier ein auf Reiseführer mit Bildern die jeder in Berlin kennt. Mach doch mal was von Neuköllner/Kreuzberger Kneipen rein *Kreuzberger Nächte sind lang* wenn dir das Lied was sagt. Steglitz-Schloßstrasse z.B der Bierpinsel oder der altbekannte Kitkat-Club oder Strasse des 17 Junis bei Nacht wo schicke Frauen am Strassenrand stehen, sowas ist Berlin und nicht solch ein Lui.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. November 2010)

Ok, Danke. ^^

Pauschal würde ich keine Stadt die schönste Stadt nennen... ich habe einfach zu wenige gesehen um es zu beurteilen.


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

---


----------



## Mephaistos82 (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Ich glaube kaum denn ich habe hier nirgends geschrieben das ich mit ein Messer oder sonstigen Waffen bedroht wurde. Ich kann mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen das du mit Sicherheit noch nicht einmal in der Kids-Discothek Q-Dorf geschweige denn Matrix reinkommst. Machst hier ein auf Reiseführer mit Bildern die jeder in Berlin kennt. Mach doch mal was von Neuköllner/Kreuzberger Kneipen rein *Kreuzberger Nächte sind lang* wenn dir das Lied was sagt. Steglitz-Schloßstrasse z.B der Bierpinsel oder der altbekannte Kitkat-Club oder Strasse des 17 Junis bei Nacht wo schicke Frauen am Strassenrand stehen, sowas ist Berlin und nicht solch ein Lui.




kannst du hier vielleicht bilder hochladen vom besagten strasse des 17 junis? kann mir echt nicht beim besten willen vorstellen was das für frauen sind am strassenrand.


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> kannst du hier vielleicht bilder hochladen vom besagten strasse des 17 junis? kann mir echt nicht beim besten willen vorstellen was das für frauen sind am strassenrand.



eher oranienburger strasse ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> erstemal hab ich sicher viele viele clubs in berlin schon gesehen ^ zweitemal bin ich älter als du^ und ich zeig die typischen merkmale von berlin, natürlich hat es schlechte seiten aber das hat jede hauptstadtmetropole und ich liebe berlin trotzdem so wie es ist. wenn du es nicht tust.. ich zumindest bin ein stolzer berliner und komme ursprünglich aus neukölln, zwar am rande von neukölln aber ich fahre tag täglich durch neukölln durch und kann keinesweges bestätigen.
> 
> und das mit dem q-dorf ist ja mal nicht dein ernst das ist für kleine pubertäre teenies ^ vielleicht eher noch in deinem alter
> und ernst sollte man mein bilder posting nicht nehmen.
> ...



Du bist höhsten in den Szenen-Clubs vorbei gefahren, schon deine Aussage zu urteilen *Ich bin älter wie du*   **Kopfschüttel** da sagt mir mein geistiger Verstand wie ich es vermutet habe das du noch nicht mal in der Kinder-Disco QDorf reinkommst. Lass ma gut sein


----------



## Jester (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Du bist höhsten in den Szenen-Clubs vorbei gefahren, schon deine Aussage zu urteilen *Ich bin älter wie du*   **Kopfschüttel** da sagt mir mein geistiger Verstand wie ich es vermutet habe das du noch nicht mal in der Kinder-Disco QDorf reinkommst. Lass ma gut sein



Woah seid ihr krass! Ihr geht in die kewlen Clubs! Respekt Jungs!


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Du bist höhsten in den Szenen-Clubs vorbei gefahren, schon deine Aussage zu urteilen *Ich bin älter wie du* **Kopfschüttel** da sagt mir mein geistiger Verstand wie ich es vermutet habe das du noch nicht mal in der Kinder-Disco QDorf reinkommst. Lass ma gut sein




haha ^^ is klar  und was hast du überhaupt gegen mich? weil ich berlin ebend drum liebe?^
ich versteh deinen punkt grad nicht, worum gehts? 

naja du hast doch angefangen unsachlich zu werden^ dass ich älter als du bin ist eher ne tatsache dann? ;o



Jester schrieb:


> Woah seid ihr krass! Ihr geht in die kewlen Clubs! Respekt Jungs!



ja unglaublich ^
ich poste schöne bilder von berlin auf ne lustige art und weise und dann kommt der clown^


----------



## Berserkius (26. November 2010)

Der jenige der hier aufmuckt bist du selber also lass jut sein. Ja ja du bist alter Mann das glaube ich dir aufs Wort *lach* jetzt zurück zum Thema sonst bekomme ich noch ein Lachkrampf. 


Tante Edit: deine Aussage

*und dann kommt der clown^ 

*
Ich bin unsachlich so so, fass dir mal selbst an die Nase


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Der jenige der hier aufmuckt bist du selber also lass jut sein. Ja ja du bist alter Mann das glaube ich dir aufs Wort *lach* jetzt zurück zum Thema sonst bekomme ich noch ein Lachkrampf.



wieso mucke ich auf? weil ich fotos von berlin poste , ne is klar. mach dich nicht lächerlich ;o
und alt bin ich ganz gewiss nich .. so ^^


eine reaktion auf unsachliche dumme posts ohne grund kann man wohl kaum mehr als unsachlich bezeichnen


----------



## Tonkra (26. November 2010)

weißte was, wenn de dich unterhalten magst, tu das mit mir über pm.. sowas is einfach lächerlich..


----------



## Vanth1 (26. November 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Ich glaube kaum denn ich habe hier nirgends geschrieben das ich mit ein Messer oder sonstigen Waffen bedroht wurde. Ich kann mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen das du mit Sicherheit noch nicht einmal in der Kids-Discothek Q-Dorf geschweige denn Matrix reinkommst. Machst hier ein auf Reiseführer mit Bildern die jeder in Berlin kennt. Mach doch mal was von Neuköllner/Kreuzberger Kneipen rein *Kreuzberger Nächte sind lang* wenn dir das Lied was sagt. Steglitz-Schloßstrasse z.B der Bierpinsel oder der altbekannte Kitkat-Club oder Strasse des 17 Junis bei Nacht wo schicke Frauen am Strassenrand stehen, sowas ist Berlin und nicht solch ein Lui.




Fangen wir jetzt mit dem club aufzählen an?
da kann ich aufsätze von schreiben.

Okay ich zeig auch die schöne seite von hellersdorf usw.Bis gleich


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Hellerdorf...hier umme Ecke..wuhu! _


----------



## Erz1 (26. November 2010)

Flensburg O_o
Und Schleswig ist ganz toll.


----------



## Roykyn (26. November 2010)

Bin Essener mit Leib und Seele und deshalb ist es für mich die schönste stadt.



aber ich muss nochmal ein statement zu den berlin-liebhabern/hatern abgeben


painschkes schrieb:


> _So schauts aus..
> 
> Wohne jetzt seit 19 Jahren hier und mir ist noch nichts passiert :]_



ich glaub das hängt immer von einem selber ab ob was passiert oder nich^^
aber wie sagt mach one in "Willkommen in 361" so schön...

Dass ist die "O"(ranien)-Strasse, sau viel Schiki-Miki,
aber abends kriegt der freche Turi auch hier Stichi-Stichi


so long...


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hat auch berlin zu bieten wie fast jede grössere stadt auf der welt


Öhm... sagte ich etwas anderes?


----------



## Vanth1 (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hellerdorf...hier umme Ecke..wuhu! _



Plattenbau,Glatzen,Hooligans etc


Wuhu!

Klischeeklatsche ftw


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_..._


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. November 2010)

Las Vegas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müüüüünnnchennnnn.......... Bier und mochmals Bier was will man mehr


----------



## LiangZhou# (27. November 2010)

Hm, langsam ist der Thread nicht mehr subjektiv wenn jeder total voreingenommen seine Heimatstadt postet.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (27. November 2010)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Hm, langsam ist der Thread nicht mehr subjektiv wenn jeder total voreingenommen seine Heimatstadt postet.




Was hat das jetzt mit der schönsten Stadt zu tun? Hauptsache ich poste erstmal überflüssigen Müll.



Zum  Thema: London


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2010)

Salzburg!

Wunderschöne Altstadt, tolle Lage im Tal, Österreicher haben zwar oft ne seltsame Sprache aber sind dafür deutlich netter als die meisten Deutschen.  Salzburger Lifestyle ist viel chilliger und angenehmer. Dazu ne Rundfahrt durch die Stadt mit nem Fiaker und Glühwein = perfekt <3

Nebenbei hat Salzburg auch noch den wie ich finde besten Christkindlmarkt im Umkreis von ca. 100km von meinem Heimatort Altötting (Umkreis also Städte wie Passau, München, Landshut, Regensburg ganz knapp nicht mehr  ) Ich freu mich jedes Jahr wenn es wieder so weit ist und bald ist es wieder so weit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. November 2010)

Dubai ist für mich einer der schönsten Städte.


----------



## LiangZhou# (27. November 2010)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der schönsten Stadt zu tun? Hauptsache ich poste erstmal überflüssigen Müll.
> 
> 
> 
> Zum  Thema: London





Ziemlich viel, da ich das Prinzip des Themas angesprochen habe. Zudem habe ich schon gepostet, wer den Thread nicht komplett liest merkt sowas eben nicht.

&#8364;: Wieso zur Hölle wird plötzlich mein Computec Account benutzt?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. November 2010)

Dubai


----------



## Ryzè (28. November 2010)

Für mich is die schönste Stadt Heidelberg einfach aus dem grund ich bin dort groß geworden und bei Nacht ist es einfach ein Traum.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2010)

Meine Stimme geht an Wien <3 Ich liebe diese Stadt... hier fühle ich mich zuhause!


----------



## NablaQuabla (28. November 2010)

Dann streu ich jetzt mal Boston oder besser gesagt Cambridge MA ein 

In Europa: Wien...oder Rom... kann mich nicht entscheiden ^^ Beides hat ein unvergleichliches Flair.


----------



## Euphemia (28. November 2010)

Für mich ist die schönste Stadt London. Sie gefällt mir einfach, sie ist gross und hat einige der schönsten Bauwerke. (Westminster Abbey, Tower).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Füssen ist auch ne wunderschöne Stadt, war leider erst einmal dort...


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2010)

Seattle <3


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. November 2010)

Also die schönste Stadt wo ich bisher war ist Budapest (Ungarn), dieser alte Baustil einfach Wahnsinn wie sich dann die Donau noch da durch zieht einfach majestätisch



Ich liebe diese Stadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

düsseldorf ist auch ne recht schöne stadt 
am schönsten ist es mit freunden am Rheinufer zu chillen mit nem Kasten Bier, Musik & nem 1 Weggrill <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> am schönsten ist es mit freunden am Rheinufer zu chillen mit nem Kasten Bier, Musik & nem 1 Weggrill <3



Und dann den Müll und die Glasscherben liegen zu lassen. +hust+


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

welchen müll ?
den kasten nehmen wir mit und der einweg grill wird standesgemäß eingeäschert


----------



## Tyro (28. November 2010)

Philadelphia, die Geburtstätte der USA! Die mit Abstand faszinierendste Stadt für mich, war (leider erst) ein Mal dort für 3 Wochen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (28. November 2010)

Luzern, innerschweiz. Perle!


----------



## Potpotom (29. November 2010)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Hm, langsam ist der Thread nicht mehr subjektiv wenn jeder total voreingenommen seine Heimatstadt postet.


Öhm... Threads mit Themen wie "schönster, hässlichster [insert irgendwas]" sind immer subjektiv. Und wenn jeder seine Heimatstadt schön findet, dann ist das eben so. ^^

btt: Lille ist auch wunderschön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2010)

Wenns rein um die Ästhetik geht, würd ich wohl sagen: Luzern, Schweiz. Die Stadt hat nen wunderschönen See, ne nette kleine Innenstadt, ne super erhaltene Stadtmauer, die man problemlos (und kostenlos) besichtigen kann und ständig die verschiedensten musikalischen Festivals. Die Stadt scheint auch ne Art Musik-Studenten-Hochburg zu sein, so sieht man immermal wieder Studenten am Weg Musik machen, um die Leute zu begeistern (und nicht um zu betteln).
Allerdings, alternativ könnte ich auch sagen: Singapur. Singapur hat eine unbeschreibliche Kombination aus modernen Hochhaus-Gebäuden, aber auch traditionellen, asiatischen Bauwerken. Überall stehen gut erhaltene und gepflegte Brunnen rum, die oft mit den verschiedensten Pflanzen garniert sind. Die Menschen sind freundlich, die Essensauswahl gigantisch, Erkundungen auf eigene Faust einfach. Das einzige Negative ist, dass man das meiste Sehenswerte bereits nach ~3 Tagen gesehn hat.

An den meisten berühmten Metropolen stört mich, dass sie dreckig und laut sind, die Leute oft unfreundlich sind und dass man die wichtigsten Sachen nach wenigen Tagen bereits gesehn hat. Daher würde ich Städte wie Rom, Paris oder London nie aufzählen. Sehenswert sind sie auf alle Fälle, aber wirklich schön, nicht.

Wenns ums ausgehn und feiern geht, ist meine persönliche Lieblingsstadt Berlin (allerdings war ich noch nie in Moskau und da solls scheinbar auch richtig abgehn). Nirgendwo findet man so ne grosse Auswahl verschiedenster Clubs und Bars mit den unterschiedlichsten Musikrichtungen, da ist echt für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Preise für Essen + Getränke für westeuropäische Verhältnisse unheimlich günstig sind. Ausserdem kann man, anstatt sich nach nem teuren Hotel umsehn zu müssen, auch einfach ne günstige Wohnung für 1-2 Wochen mieten und kommt so mit abartig günstigen Party-Ferien locker weg. Daher war und ist Berlin auch immer mein Geheimtipp für Studenten und Azubis, die mit dem Feriengeld eher knapp bemessen sind.

Wenn man sich von den bekifften Touristen nicht gestört fühlt, ist Amsterdam auch ne tolle Stadt.


----------



## Killer-Katze (29. November 2010)

Definitiv

1. Wien - die Stadt in der ich lebe, die Architektur der Innenstadt ist unvergleichlich und die Lebensqualität sehr hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Lüneburg - ein wirklich schönes Städtchen mit den mittelalterlichen Bauten, hat mir seeeehr gut gefallen!
3. Sydney - so sauber wars selten wo auf der Straße! Die Leute sind superfreundlich, chillig, easy going....

Aber jede Stadt hat ihre Sonnen- und Schattenseiten....


----------



## sharas1 (29. November 2010)

Klare Sache...Kiel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und die Kieler Woche ist auch ne Reise wert...


----------



## Kuya (29. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Da ich gerne neue Städte kennenlerne und besuche, wollt ich mal wissen, welche Stadt für Euch die schönste ist und warum.
> 
> Für mich ist es Wien, war zur EM 2008 das erste Mal dort und die Mischung aus alten und neuen Gebäuden ist super, viel Geschichte ist zu sehen und nette Menschen und super Essen + Trinken.



Wenn wir nur vom Raum Deutschland ausgehen, muss ich gestehen, München!
Obwohl ich die Bayern nicht mag.

Aber es war dort alles so sauber, so viele nette Menschen, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich in Frankfurt Wohne, und als ich zurück kam, knietief in Mc-Donaldsmüll und detuschenfeindlichen Frankfurtern stand, aber ich wollte am liebsten direkt wieder in den ICE steigen. Also abgesehen davon das München in Bayern liegt... tolle gepflegte und schöne Stadt.


----------



## Cookie Jar (11. Dezember 2010)

WIEN ??!! schöne .... Kilometer lange Baustelle

wart ihr in letzter Zeit mal in der innenstadt ????

keine ahnung wies sonst aussieht is bestimmt ne coole Stadt 




Meiner meinung nach die schönste Stadt Budapest 

im vergleich zum Deutschen Regierungssitz ein Traum    aber in beiden Ländern sind die regierenden Politiker ungefähr gleich Scheiße

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (11. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur vom Raum Deutschland ausgehen, muss ich gestehen, München!
> Obwohl ich die Bayern nicht mag.
> 
> Aber es war dort alles so sauber, so viele nette Menschen, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich in Frankfurt Wohne, und als ich zurück kam, knietief in Mc-Donaldsmüll und detuschenfeindlichen Frankfurtern stand, aber ich wollte am liebsten direkt wieder in den ICE steigen. Also abgesehen davon das München in Bayern liegt... tolle gepflegte und schöne Stadt.



Wieso, was hast du denn gegen Bayern, bzw gegen die Bayern?


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Nichts ist schoener als die Hauptstadt, nur Berliner kennen ihre wahre schoenheit!


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich Helsinki!


----------

